# Webster.....from China.



## Longboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Looks like the Chinese got a hold of the WEBSTER model gas engine. Since I started building Stirling in 2006, the proliferation of mass produced models outta the box seems to have quadrupled the number of ads and the variety of types on Ebay as time goes on. Not sure if it helps the hobby.....or maybe the ease of off the shelf/ready to run may get some into trying to build home made. What do you guys think?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Horizontal-...565321?hash=item2cad085489:g:0RgAAOSwqBJXWs3Y


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 27, 2016)

It looks like they have trawled through all the model engine forums looking for plans so that they can make them without having to design their own.

I noticed a few of Jan Ridders designs in there, but a few of the parts have been modified to make them easier to produce, but they look terrible when compared to an original made to the same plans.

But they seem to have no regards for safety. 
How many raw beginners would go out and buy one of these rather than a professionally made one or one you have to make yourself to correct safety standards?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Steam-Engin...nerator-Boiler-Kit-500ML-Volume-/191924810732

John


----------



## coulsea (Sep 27, 2016)

I bought one.
I was interested in the description that they give as to how it works, it has nothing to do with how it actually works and it is in fact a water cooled webster.
it would blow the hall sensor if the crank was turned at any speed (ok if turning over by hand) interestingly they supplied five spare sensors.
I put a rcexl ignition on and it now works.

I am glad that I bought it because I have trouble visualizing a motor from a set of plans and I live in the middle of nowhere so don't get to see things like this. I will be making my own air cooled webster now that I understand it all.:thumbup:


----------



## bazmak (Sep 27, 2016)

I think it has good and bad points.As previos post it may make more people interested and it makes it easier to play at their game and maybe copy/improve
At the end of the day it wont stop people making their own models,thats where all the fun is.Might also make parts cheaper and more accessable


----------



## Barnbikes (Sep 27, 2016)

Have to say this one looks interesting.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Innovative-...384492?hash=item2cb1226d6c:g:kVIAAOSw-itXt~n3


----------



## Hopper (Sep 27, 2016)

Roma? That is the middle of nowhere! G'day from Cairns, and I hear ya about the lack of local references on model engineering stuff. Innovative idea you got to buy the completed engine and work from there. Kind of reverse engineering the Chinese product -- a turnaround for the books. Good luck with the project and keep us posted on your progress.


----------

